# Another FTPd thread (but the first of 2010)

## dE_logics

So times have changed, so I would like to ask the experienced Gentoo community which FTPd is good for what.

Which is the fastest?

Which is the most secure?

Which is the most reliable?

Configuration time/difficulty doesn't matter.

PS - I know nothing about FTP (currently reading about it in a book)... so all you have to do is tell the server about the directory which it has to serve right?

----------

## Yuu

Hi,

from my experience with proftpd and vsftpd only, I think that :

Which is the fastest? vsftpd seems to be faster than proftpd : starting/stoping daemon, and directory listing seems faster.

Which is the most secure? vsftpd seems more secure than proftpd; see all configuration options, and found vulnerabilities : proftpd vs vsftpd

Which is the most reliable? Quite rough question; I think both vsftpd and proftpd are stable.

Moreover, vsftpd's configuration is less "user-friendly" than proftpd. And like I said, I haven't tried pureftpd, or other ftp daemons; so I have a limited point of view.

Actually, I'm quite happy with vsftpd, but I think this server has poor hide/deny files support. For example, if you deny {.*}, you can't use "CDUP" because, I think, it's like "CD ..". That's because it has a "simple implementation" of regex support (see here and here).

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> PS - I know nothing about FTP (currently reading about it in a book)... so all you have to do is tell the server about the directory which it has to serve right?

 

Yes, but sometimes you have to modify default options, or read all available options to figure out how to do something specific; but nothing really hard.

Hope that's helped  :Wink: 

----------

## dE_logics

Thanks vsftpd I'll chose.

----------

